# Pfade verwalten in Freehand?



## Receiver (2. März 2005)

Hallo!

Erstellt man in Programmen wie Illustrator, Photoshop, etc. (also die Adobe-Programme) mehrere Pfade in einer Ebene, so kann man die einzelnen Pfade ja nachher immer noch über die Ebenenpalette anwählen, und deren Reihenfolge ganz einfach verändern.

Doch wie funktioniert das ganze in Freehand?
Bis jetzt habe ich es nur geschafft die Pfade direkt auf der Arbeitsfläche anzuwählen, aber das funktioniert ja auch nicht immer (vor allem wenn man einen Pfad hat, der von einer Fläche "verhüllt" wird). Oder muss ich für jeden Pfad ne extra Ebene anlegen, um danach wieder darauf zugreifen zu können?

thx
Christian


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. März 2005)

Receiver hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder muss ich für jeden Pfad ne extra Ebene anlegen, um danach wieder darauf zugreifen zu können?


Das ist auf jeden Fall von Vorteil, aber das Gleiche gilt auch in Illustrator und Photoshop.
So kannst Du bspw. in Freehand  einzelne Ebenen sperren oder ausblenden und kannst
dann auf bisher "verhüllte" Pfade zugreifen und diese dann bearbeiten, in den Vordergrund
schieben, füllen etc. pp.


----------



## Receiver (3. März 2005)

Ja, nur in Illustrator hat man ja die Möglichkeit die einzelnen Pfade nachher ähnlich wie Ebenen im Ebenenmenü anzuwählen und deren Reihenfolge zu verändern.

Also habe ich in Illustrator auch ohne einen Blick auf die Arbeitsfläche zu werfen einen Überblick darüber, welche Pfade in meinem Dokument sind.

Wenn es diese Möglichkeit in Freehand nicht gibt, dann werd ich wohl für sich überlagernde Pfade neue Ebenen anlegen...

Danke für die Antwort...
Christian


----------

